# Insurance Question



## OnTheRoadAgain (Apr 19, 2015)

This is a question I need to run by Uber but I thought I'd ask the forum first. If I pick up a client that was paid for by another party and I get in to an accident, will Ubers' insurance policy protect the driver even though the Pax didn't pay for the ride or may not even have a Uber account?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> This is a question I need to run by Uber but I thought I'd ask the forum first. If I pick up a client that was paid for by another party and I get in to an accident, will Ubers' insurance policy protect the driver even though the Pax didn't pay for the ride or may not even have a Uber account?


verify this, but I'm pretty sure the insurance protects whoever's in the back seat on a Uber trip


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There's still some debate on this, like taking a minor alone without the parent who is the account holder. Their policy is the account holder must be in the vehicle. You can do whatever you want like speeding, however you don't want to be in an accident without the account holder. The name of the parties in the accident are supposed to match for instance and it goes downhill from there.


----------

